# The Right Tire For Me...



## kingquad06 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a 06 Suzuki King Quad 700. Im torn between the Inter Vampire and the Outlaw Radial. I will be running 27's. i do about 50/50 trail mud. Any takes or opinions on both of these tires in the mud, water and on the trail?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Radial all the way. Might want to look at that "best all around tire" thread too

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/15-tire-rim-411/5344-whats-best-all-around-tire.html


----------

